
Facebook: An unprecedented international grand committee meets in London - Markusj1
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/23/facebook-policy-vp-richard-allan-to-face-the-international-fake-news-grilling-that-zuckerberg-wont/
======
craig_peacock
How about holding a grand committee on all the disinformation all of these
governments have distributed and force-fed us for centenaries in some cases?

